# peak sale!



## honor435 (Jan 15, 2010)

ok, they rarely have sales, the first one ive ever seen, 40% off their sampler that is usually 20$, and they have good fos!


----------



## rubyslippers (Jan 15, 2010)

Yippee!!!  Thanks honor435!   Just checked my email and had a note from Peaks; guess you have to use the promo code at the checkout.  Promo code is 2010rocks.  Stock up everyone


----------



## RockinRodeoChick (Jan 15, 2010)

Darn it! I just ordered their sample pack... wish I would've waited to get on the forums first. Oh well. Maybe next time.


----------



## honor435 (Jan 15, 2010)

what did you order?
 i got :
french vanilla amber, which is my all time fav right now(soap cool, it acc really fast)
black, rasp vanilla
black canyon(my hubbys fav)
coconut milk(im adding to almond)
plumeria(someone requesting, very floral!)
cran apple marmalade( they were out last time, it smells SO good
I got my order today, they sent me vanilla blossom for my freebie, ive already use dthat one was hoping for something new?
cedar smells real good, manly i hope.


----------



## RockinRodeoChick (Jan 16, 2010)

I just ordered a little bit of everything that sounded like it might be nice. I don't think any of it will actually go together, but we'll see. 
I got:
Banana Nut Bread (Hubby kept bugging me about this one)
Black Raspberry Vanilla 
Coconut Lime Verbena
French Vanilla
Lavender
Orange Blossom
Pomegranate
Rose Bouquet
Strawberries & Cream 
Sunflower

I really have no idea what I'll like... so I just kinda got a mix of things. If my order hadn't already shipped, I'd probably add another sample pack to it now that it would be a little cheaper. Heh


----------



## honor435 (Jan 16, 2010)

you will love coc lime verbena and did you get just french vanilla or van amber?


----------



## Overthemoon (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you muchly for the heads up. I just made an order. Goody goody. XD


----------



## RockinRodeoChick (Jan 16, 2010)

Just the French Vanilla. Thought I'd order the amber next time to see the difference.


----------



## honor435 (Jan 16, 2010)

you'll love the amber/vanilla, trust me! when does your order come? mine on mon i think, im waiting til then, i only have a little shea left, oo almost out too. :cry:


----------



## oldragbagger (Jan 16, 2010)

I just ordered 2 sample packs and am really jazzed.  Wish I still lived in Denver so I could pick it up.  The shipping was as much as one of the packs!!  I could have ordered another one, but decided to restrain myself.


----------



## RockinRodeoChick (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm hoping it'll come in by monday. I still need to order some shea and a log mold. Right now I've been using a 3 inch pvc mold... I want some square/rectangular bars. Heh


----------



## honor435 (Jan 16, 2010)

shipping should have been 8 0r 9$? the sample pack was 12$.


----------



## RockinRodeoChick (Jan 16, 2010)

Shipping to CA was $10


----------



## TessC (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah, a single sample pack is $10.47 to ship here, too.


----------



## TomDillinger (Jan 18, 2010)

is it still going on? says 20$ for me on the site


----------



## Overthemoon (Jan 18, 2010)

You need to enter the promo code in the coupon section when you pay, then it knocks down the price.


----------



## honor435 (Jan 19, 2010)

they forgot to give me the discount, i had to call 3's, my total was 21$ for 11 bottles( they always give a free ounce, cant wait to see what they chose), that IS a good deal. 
I still didnt get my order :cry: , im waiting , oils in pot ready to go....


----------



## Overthemoon (Jan 19, 2010)

I had to email to get the discount after I screwed up and I am "patiently" waiting to hear that the fos have arrived in Bellingham. Shipping is just so much cheaper to the States. Of course then I am going to have to wait for my roommate's mom to come up to Canada with them but I am grateful enough to have to option to save on shipping at all.


----------



## RockinRodeoChick (Jan 19, 2010)

Overthemoon, you e-mailed them and they knocked down the price for you? Hmm...

Mine havn't got here yet either. They're in Ontario, CA according to their tracking system


----------



## Overthemoon (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep. Just a nice, polite email. I said whether or not they could add the discount, I still wanted the order. They gave me the discount, no fuss, no muss.


----------



## RockinRodeoChick (Jan 19, 2010)

Hmm, I didn't think of that. Maybe I'll give that a shot.


----------



## Overthemoon (Jan 20, 2010)

It doesn't hurt to try. I'm so so excited to get my oils.


----------



## RockinRodeoChick (Jan 20, 2010)

Me too! I can't wait to start scenting me soap.


----------



## RockinRodeoChick (Jan 22, 2010)

I got my order in yesterday right before I went to work. I had to smell them all then, didn't have time to do anything with them, but yum! Soaped the sunflower today. I wasn't expecting it to thicken so fast. Definitely accelerated it. And now my hands smell like sunflower... can't get it all off. Hehe. Can't wait to unmold it later! It's the first batch I've scented.


----------



## Milla (Jan 22, 2010)

I broke down and ordered a sample pack yesterday.  Can't wait to try them!  I'm on an apple and pear kick.  Oh and a fresh and fruity kick too!

#1 Apple Blossom
#2 Bartlett Pear
#3 Botanical Orchard & Nectar 
#4 Brown Sugar & Fig 
#5 Casaba Mist
#6 Green Tea
#7 Mango Peach Salsa 
#8 Sage & Lemongrass 
#9 Spring Rain
#10 Tuscan Nights


----------

